# Chicago Transit System Wows



## MrFSS (Jan 13, 2007)

"Calling Chicago a world-class city with a “third-world transit system,” a pair of aldermen vowed Thursday to hold City Council hearings into derailments, mechanical breakdowns and daily service delays that have made their constituents’ lives miserable."

See the Story Here


----------



## The Metropolitan (Jan 13, 2007)

Did you mean "Wows" or "Woes?"

I have to admit, I'm a big transit fan, love local rail transit, and especially love historical systems like the NYC Subways.

I visited Chicago for the first time in September, expecting to thoroughly enjoy the experience of riding such a venerable, historic system for the first time.

I admit I was underwhelmed.

Sure there were truly neat things to be savored, such as the EL's overstreet running in Downtown Chicago, some of the historic stations, the unique grade crossings in place in some spots, and the abandoned infrastructure (extra trackways) easily viewable along the Northside lines.

But the swollen crowds and thoroughly frustrating slow zones really got on my nerves in a hurry. I'm typically a transit trooper who can tolerate a lot, but the creeping pace in a loaded train got old quick.

I hope attention is drawn to really improving the ability of this system to move people with reasonable comfort and speed!


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 13, 2007)

The Metropolitan said:


> Did you mean "Wows" or "Woes?"


Both???


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2007)

The Metropolitan said:


> But the swollen crowds and thoroughly frustrating slow zones really got on my nerves in a hurry.


Two reasons I tend not to use our rail system on a regular basis (short hops within downtown excluded).


----------



## TransAtlantic (Jan 14, 2007)

I wasn't "wow"ed by it...but one thing I like is that on some lines, there are "express" stops, so if you're going a longer distance you needn't put up with the constant stops and starts of a local...it's not perfect, but it's still far better than nothing


----------

